# Plow Stuck Right



## snow idea (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi all! New to the site. appreciate all the info on here.
I have a Meyer E47 plow with a Slick Stick

Just bought this plow and the truck it was mounted on. I know very little about snowplows, but have a little mechanical experience.

My plow stuck to the right and motor continued to run. unhooked power and reconnected now the motor only runs when I push joystick. but stays stuck in right Angle.
Up and down work good.
have a lot of pressure on left ram...so much I can not unhook hose to check or replace coupler. (I have been told by Smith Brothers that this may be the problem.
Anyone else dealt with this? Secret to getting the coupler apart?
Thank you!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snow idea said:


> Hi all! New to the site. appreciate all the info on here.
> I have a Meyer E47 plow with a Slick Stick
> 
> Just bought this plow and the truck it was mounted on. I know very little about snowplows, but have a little mechanical experience.
> ...


You have a couple options. Pair of pliers and a hammer to pop coupler off. Loosing C valve, fluid will spray out. Loosing hose fitting, fluid will spray out. You can also try pushing plow against a tree.

I would replaced solenoid ASAP, motor stuck on is a bad thing. Once you release pressure check to what style connector you have. Pin style is the better ones, the ball style have issues. Another cause could be angle stops, if plow angles too far it will block fluid port on angle rams.


----------



## snow idea (Jan 31, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> You have a couple options. Pair of pliers and a hammer to pop coupler off. Loosing C valve, fluid will spray out. Loosing hose fitting, fluid will spray out. You can also try pushing plow against a tree.
> 
> I would replaced solenoid ASAP, motor stuck on is a bad thing. Once you release pressure check to what style connector you have. Pin rstyle is the better ones, the ball style have issues. Another cause could be angle stops, if plow angles too far it will block fluid port on angle rams.


Thanks! I got the coupler apart using a pliers and hammer. It is the pin style. Going to grab a new set tomorrow. Hopefully it fixes my problem. Also will pick up a new solenoid.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Does it still only go right?


----------



## snow idea (Jan 31, 2017)

I did not try it, after getting the coupler apart I was unable to reconnect it.
Hopefully can pick up new coupler today.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snow idea said:


> I did not try it, after getting the coupler apart I was unable to reconnect it.
> Hopefully can pick up new coupler today.


Then you still have pressure in line or pump. Use a rag and drift to push pin inside couple in to relieve pressure. Hook the angle rams together so you can swing plow straight. Hook hoses back up to pump and try. I am guessing your C valve is stuck. Another quick test is try to take C coil off. If it doesn't slide right off C valve is swollen and needs replaced.


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome to the world of Meyers, keep the green valve around for a extra


----------



## snow idea (Jan 31, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Then you still have pressure in line or pump. Use a rag and drift to push pin inside couple in to relieve pressure. Hook the angle rams together so you can swing plow straight. Hook hoses back up to pump and try. I am guessing your C valve is stuck. Another quick test is try to take C coil off. If it doesn't slide right off C valve is swollen and needs replaced.


----------



## snow idea (Jan 31, 2017)

Changed coupler. Still will not move
Checked c coil for magnetism. It is good
Can not get c coil to come off, guessing stuck valve, any tricks to getting it off?
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## snow idea (Jan 31, 2017)

Ok disregard. I used a pump pliers and was able to wiggle the c coil off without much trouble
Now what?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snow idea said:


> Changed coupler. Still will not move
> Checked c coil for magnetism. It is good
> Can not get c coil to come off, guessing stuck valve, any tricks to getting it off?
> Thanks again for the help.


You have a swollen C valve, very difficult to get coil off without destroying it. Sometimes a large pair of channel lock pliers will get coil off or just end up unscrewing the valve.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

snow idea said:


> Ok disregard. I used a pump pliers and was able to wiggle the c coil off without much trouble
> Now what?


You need a C valve.


----------



## snow idea (Jan 31, 2017)

I put coil back on and tried it and it finally worked!
Will order a new C valve and solenoid. 
Thanks for the help!


----------

